# Proper way to wear/tie arm guard?



## 1967c10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello everyone! To be honest from the start, I am totally a compound bow shooter as is my wife. But recently my wife has started to dabble in recurves and soon plans to purchase one. In the mean time she purchased things like a shooting glove and an arm guard. The arm guard she bought, she plans to use for all types of bow shooting and is a Bear brand traditional leather arm guard. 

The problem she is having (and I have no clue either) is how to properly tie/lace it up so it is both secure and comfortable. Any help with a good description or pictures would be very very appreciated (as I seem to be more of a visual learner  Thanks so much for any help that can be given!


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

1967c10 said:


> Hello everyone! To be honest from the start, I am totally a compound bow shooter as is my wife. But recently my wife has started to dabble in recurves and soon plans to purchase one. In the mean time she purchased things like a shooting glove and an arm guard. The arm guard she bought, she plans to use for all types of bow shooting and is a Bear brand traditional leather arm guard.
> 
> The problem she is having (and I have no clue either) is how to properly tie/lace it up so it is both secure and comfortable. Any help with a good description or pictures would be very very appreciated (as I seem to be more of a visual learner  Thanks so much for any help that can be given!


There are a lot of different kinds of arm guards. A picture would be helpful if you could post one. (There is an "upload picture" feature if you use the "Go Advanced" button.


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

One like this?


----------



## 1967c10 (Jan 10, 2010)

IAIS604, yup that is the exact arm guard. Very sorry for not posting a picture. It has those 3 eyelets/hooks down each side like a pair of work boots, and the string is like a bungee/elastic cord, not like a shoe lace. Thanks everyone so far


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

My boy has that one and he just wraps the bungee back and forth working down the hooks and hooks a tied loop on the last one.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I've used that type before. The main thing to watch for is to not let it rotate while shooting. The string wil catch on those eyelets and rip em off. On mine, I finally just removed the eyelets and laced it through the holes.


----------

